# what bike(s) do you regret selling?



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

did an MTBR search on the subject, didn't find anything...

what bike(s) have you sold that you wish you'd kept?

mine were my '02 superlight and the beautiful burgundy '99 ibis alibi. (thankfully, i kept the orange one)

i needed to sell the alibi frame to fund the superlight and the superlight went out the door to make room and provide a little extra cash.

at the time, the alibi was pretty light for an XC setup (24.0lbs) and the santa cruz would bull through almost anything...

i only have photos of the superlight. wish i'd scanned the hard copies of the burgundy ibis...


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

I have never sold a bike. I do have too many bikes. Anyone want to buy a Lambert, 23" frame, with an actual aluminum "death fork"?

Maybe I'll sell a bike if my Krampus frame ever arrives.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

1996 Klein Attitude
Full XTR except crank, Race face cranks - 2x8 no granny gear (just called it "no little ring in the front" back then); Integral BB and headset; Thompson Elite seat post; Selle Italia Flite Ti saddle; Time ATAC carbon pedals; wheels built by me - XTR hubs, DT spokes, Mavic rims (don't remember model); 20.5 lbs.

Had to sell it around 1999 or 2000 to pay rent, car, school, etc.


----------



## expostdelirium (Sep 2, 2009)

Easy: in one way or another I regret selling them ALL. Mostly I regret selling the '86 ('85?) Cannondale I had back in those days. I don't know why, but methinks that it has something to do w/ how much riding that bike saw me through with NO complaints/hiccups/eyerolls. It saw me through all sorts of weather, all sorts of terrain, and transported me to all sorts of events. I rode that bike to my intern semester of teaching Jr. High! I *still* think those Cunningham brakes are cool...

I miss that bike, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

My 2000 Brodie Libido.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

An '02 Trek Fuel 90; X.O shifters & rr derailleur, XT front derailleur, XT crankset, XT 11-34 cassette, Marzocchi X-Fly 100, Titec HellbentXC bars w/ RaceFace stem, CK headset, Thomson seatpost, Hayes HFX-9 brakes that worked perfectly, Mavic rims rolling on some Hope XC hubs. Something like 23.97 lbs and I was fast on that bike.

Yep, I miss it.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

Too many: an early 80's S&S Rainbow Cruiser, a mid 80's Diamondback Meanstreak ( my first MTB) a 1987 Schwinn Circuit, $795 Columbus SL; made in the USA with Suntour Sprint 6 speed indexed shifting. What really sucks is that I sold it in 1996 for 130 bucks to buy a……. 1996 VOODOO Wanga- which was a great frame until I sold and never collected all the money. A '97 Stumpjumper (actually gave the frame away??) Live and learn, I don't sell bikes anymore, just buy and keep!!


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Too many to list but basically I regret selling my entire 80's BMX bike collection...well save one, my Hutch Pro-Racer.


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

I regret selling my giant atx 970 from 1993 . It had the bent chain stays and double butted tubing and everything.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Original red and chrome Nishiki Alien
3 different Klein Adroits, one gator fade, two my own custom two color fades.
One custom color Attitude. 
That's it.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

My Klein Palomino, cannondale Jekyll, and Intense 5.5. The rest I was kind of ok I guess, got to make room for my other bikes.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Glenrexellyn said:


> I don't sell bikes anymore, just buy and keep!!


 This. I'll let my kids ride em once they're big enough.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

my ancient 2000 Schwinn Straight 8 pull shock


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> my ancient 2000 Schwinn Straight 8 pull shock


Ah sh!t, now that you mentioned pull shock now I regret selling my scott ransom

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have any bikes that I regret selling. Every bike I've owned has been an upgrade and a match for my skills.

I am currently waiting the arrival on a 2013 26" Transition Bandit which will be lighter and have better geometry than my 2010 Santa Cruz Blur LT (which I will sell)


----------



## slomo (Mar 28, 2004)

50calray said:


> Too many to list but basically I regret selling my entire 80's BMX bike collection...well save one, my Hutch Pro-Racer.


Same here. I didn't have much of a collection but still wish I had my circa '80 Torker and my GHP.

Oh, and my Dad's Thunderjet he had held onto from the 50's. That thing would be a slick grocery getter right now.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

willie nelson- to all the girls i've loved before - YouTube

I think it's fitting.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*My 2004*

5 spot pictured here in Tahoe. Ended up buying a 08 recently for a 650b project. Lots of fun...


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*None*

None. The replacements are always much better.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

1997 Raleigh M400 in orange. Sold it for a stupid Gary Fisher.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I am one that never regrets selling anything. 
I just never get attached to materialistic things. 

If I sell something, it is because I am no longer using it and have no purpose for it anymore. What I regret is the space it takes up if I keep it. What I enjoy is the fact that maybe somebody else is getting some use or enjoyment out of it.


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

I didnt sell it but I wish I still had my first mtn bike that got stolen with the original Rock Shox RS-1 fork. Would have been nice to hold on to.


----------



## hopsalot (Apr 12, 2008)

I miss my Cannondale Beast of the East. 
On the same weekend I would race XC, Dual Slalom and compete in Trials all on the same bike.


----------



## Dr_MurdocChongo (Jul 9, 2009)

kjlued said:


> I am one that never regrets selling anything.
> I just never get attached to materialistic things. .


Very true my friend. I don't regret selling bikes especially when I know the new owner will enjoy riding them more than I do keeping them as dust collectors.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Yeah I have one too....*

.......My Titus Moto-Lite.....not that i would be riding it but my daughter is now tall enough to be riding it........that bike always just ripped and handled so well.......


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

No regrets.

I still own my '99 Kona Explosif framset built up with mostly XT stuff. 853 steel. I will never sell it, but I do have concerns about being able to keep it relevant in the ever changing world of MTB bikes. For one, it is not disc brake compatable. Otherwise I intend to enjoy it as long as I can.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

My first "real" race bike a 99' bass boat schwinn homegrown


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

1995 Cannondale M900 (handed down to me). I didn't sell it but left it at my brother's house in his basement when I moved back to CA from Boston. He gave it away. My fault as I didn't ask about it for a few years. When I got back into riding this year I called him to see if he still had it and he laughed. Still wish he would have checked in with me first and I would've paid for him to ship it out here. Would have been a fun project bike.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

My first two race mountain bikes.. 1997 Cannondale F700, headshok, XT/XTR, orignal Raceface turbine cranks, ceramic Mavic rims. Weighed about 21lbs. Next was a 1998 GT Avalanche LE, full XTR, Judy SL, Ti bars, etc. Both fell victim to drifting interest, lack of space, and need of money in college and grad school. I'd rock either of them as-is today if I had them.

Since then I've learned my lesson and I won't sell any of my good bikes, even if they're out of the current riding queue.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

selling that superlight was a difficult decision, trust me. however, i thought for sure that i was going to be forced to move into a smaller place in which i would not be able to store three bikes...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

My 2006 Specialized Enduro...that bike was solid and I wish I had kept it...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

I didn't sell it, I bent it during a cyclocross race and always regretted it. Somewhere in one of those shoe boxes in the closet is a couple of photos of my Mongoose, _sigh_. I LOVED the way that bike rode. Maybe some day I'll find another.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I've had to sell a few bikes for rent money over the years. The only one I really miss is a 70s Motobecane road bike which I converted to a really enjoyable fixed gear bike. I don't miss the frame so much (I'd like to have it, but it wasn't amazing) but I hand build a pair of Deep V rims with a "modified crow's foot" using black and silver spokes to emphasize the unusual lacing. I miss the wheels because of the time and effort I put into them but justified it by saying I'd have to really step it up for the next set of weird fixie wheels I built.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> I didn't sell it, I bent it during a cyclocross race and always regretted it. Somewhere in one of those shoe boxes in the closet is a couple of photos of my Mongoose, _sigh_. I LOVED the way that bike rode. Maybe some day I'll find another.


I might be able to dig up a picture of my old Avalanche in a closet shoebox, but I doubt I have any pictures of my Cannondale. Hmm, Ahh the days before digital cameras!


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

the list is pretty long, but most of them. But mainly my Russ Denny Custom and my Ventana El Salt and Pantera. They were all good bikes but need to sell to fund new ones. I always say I should had not sold it after the fact.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

My Gunnar Rockhound frame. 

I sold it to get a mukluk, which i am super stoked on i ride it a ton, but for the amount i got i should have kept the Gunnar frame and still bought the mukluk anyway.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Ti Fat Chance*

Wish I had this one still. Raced and rode this bike for 7 or 8 years until I got the full squish bug.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

My Schwinn Homegrown hardtail. That thing was light and fast. All it needed was a better fork.

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Not a sale, but I deeply regret breaking my 2005/6 Cannondale Prophet MX.

I have never ridden a bike that was better balanced, 160mm(ish) at each end and it just went like a rocket everywhere. If I could find a nice one in the UK I'd probably be round waving cash right now, but it seems only the standard models are left, not fair.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

'92 Yeti FRO 
'95 Slingshot (miss that leaf spring!)


----------



## galbraithrider (Sep 28, 2005)

Os blackbuck 650b frame, man that frame was smooth. And I'll miss my 1995 litespeed ultimate that I need to sell now to pay bills. Slow time of the year for self employment...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2005 Cannondale F2000SL Optimo*

I should have NEVER SOLD this 18-pound climbing rocket! Good thing I found a 2001 Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra frame/fork combo, as a Sport Urban Commuter project. When finished - the Bad Boy is going to be a 15-pound street rocket....and a KEEPER:


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I usually regret selling all of them. It mainly is because I need to keep my quiver at like 3 bikes to keep my wife happy.

So, I sold my Surly Long Haul Trucker to get a Surly Ogre. And I sold my Surly Pugsley to finance a Big Dummy. I got rid of my '09 Cannondale F9 for a few hundred bucks to put towards my Transition Bandit 29 purchase- I didn't think twice about that one, though


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

I had a DG BMX bike. I had spent quite a bit of $$ getting all the cool parts on it, anodized alloy wheels, pedals, stem, seatpost, brakes and levers, "V"bars and a Haro # plate. No real high dollar stuff but all the standard bits and pieces, all in gold to contrast the blue frame and bars. Sold it for enough to buy a new skateboard deck and wheels.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> .......My Titus Moto-Lite.....not that i would be riding it but my daughter is now tall enough to be riding it........that bike always just ripped and handled so well.......


Another one missing a Titus here. A Titus Switchblade '04 frame.

I don't regret it because my new ride is not living up to the expectations (actually is superb), but because I could have held onto that frame easily and sold it for peanuts. Besides, it was simply gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

This is a topic that appeals to old people like me!
I miss a bike that I sold years ago, a Cannondale Bad Boy with whom I had 1000 adventures. With that bike I learned to appreciate bikes for commuting and touring. Before I used to think only off-road.
I'd pay a lot of money to be able to buy back.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

All 5 of my old bikes were stolen at different times but now I ride a Turner so it worked out.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

My 02ish Airborne Lucky Strike Ti.


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

2001 Schwinn Homegrown Factory Limited - 23 lbs with heavy pedals, wheels and tube set up.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, my story is not about any fancy bike. The most expensive bike I have owned was an early 90's diamondback. It was sweet for its time. I bought it off this rich kid for $80 and it was almost brand new. A friend of mine lost it. It was a regret, but not as much as my old faithful Schwinn Stingray.








When I was about 10 or 11, I acquired an old, beat up, stock parts Schwinn Stingray. It did not take me long to get rid of the fenders and handlebars and whatever other fluff it still had on it and convert it to a BMX style bike. I learned to jump, bunnyhop, wheelie, crash, etc and so on on that bike. I took that bike everywhere with me for 3 years. Dirt, street, culverts, drainage sewer pipes, friends houses, delivering papers, school... If I was awake, that bike was always near. I am sure I put several hundred miles on that thing. I was so hard on it, that I was replacing parts frequently from old scrap bikes I would find in the trash, donated by friends, neighbors. Our attic was full of bike parts. The only thing I actually paid for to put on it was bearings and an innertube now and then. I thought it was fun to completely disassemble it, replace worn bearings, regrease, and put back together trying out different crank lengths, gear ratios, etc. I did this a couple of times in the living room (putting down cardboard of course to not mess up the carpet). But one day my mom came home to what looked like to her a bike exploded in the living room, then I was restricted to the garage (aaaah! no more cartoons and beverly hillbillies while working on the bike!). That bike brought me from child to teenage years. It was my transportation, my recreation, my way to escape the parents for a day.

A few years later, I saved up to buy one of them pretty mongoose bikes with the mag wheels. Purple with yellow wheels. Since I had so many bike parts, I regularly painted frames, built up bikes and sold them in garage sales. Once I got my mongoose, I did the same to my stingray. Come to find out, my mongoose totally sucked. It was heavy, and did not handle that well doing BMX stuff. Immediately I regretted my decision. I have regretted it every since. I loved that bike, and the years I spent riding it.

I do not have an original pic that I know about, but found this on the internet. It is around the same year model (73), and looked very close, but maybe a bit more beat up. Like I said, all that bling came off really quick, it was BMX looking in no time.


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

The bike I regret selling off was my '11 ibis mojo hd. I took delivery of it Dec '10. I only had it for 6 months total and unfortunately only put about 150 miles on it in all total. Right after I purchased it a strange chain of events that put me in one of the hardest parts of my life forced me to sell it off. I did manage to keep a few things off of it to put onto my next bike which I do love but I am often left wondering how much more fun I would have had on that thing.










Then there is my gary fisher procaliber from 97 that I ALMOST lost due to a crazy ex girlfriend holding it hostage. I did manage to get it back in one piece luckily due to some covert operation


----------



## Piratefly (Oct 26, 2012)

Trek 830 when I was 13 years old. My brother talked me into selling it and spending all my savings on a HT Univega. I have never forgiven him.


----------



## naranzeta (Dec 16, 2012)

My old Kona Firemonain.....


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I had an Independent Fabrications Team Slalom I picked up off ebay. In place of a serial number it had the name of the employee it was for/built by written in weld on the BB. I sold it because I was worried I was going to break it. Should have hung it on the wall until I was older and wiser.


----------



## Dave94024 (Dec 18, 2010)

*~1988 Schwinn...*

Actually I haven't sold any...(yet). That said, I've hit a space limit. I have 4, each daughter has 2 and my wife 1 bike... no more room.

When I started talking about what N+1 should be, my wife said I should sell my seldom ridden vintage... But if I did, I think I'd be the next OP starting a thread like this...


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

I didn't really sell it, but I traded my Trek 4300 for a vintage road bike.... I already had a second mountain bike and had never ridden a road bike, so it seemed like a good idea... and it was, but sometimes I do wish that I would've kept my first real mountain bike... at least the frame anyways. Now, the road bike is sold and I kinda miss it too... I'll never sell my current mountain bike though... I'll get rid of my car before I sell it.


----------



## AmyF (Dec 24, 2012)

*Giant Dash 1*

I regret selling my Giant Dash 1. At the time I didn't have much choice - earlier this year we had some financial difficulties and I needed to make the sacrifice. Now though, I had a Trek 7.2 FX before that bike and I enjoyed the ruggedness and pretty much indestructible design of the frame and tires. I never had to "worry" about the tires and the related pavement / road surfaces. Definitely interested in a hybrid type of bike like the Trek 7.2 again, vs the road bike Giant Dash 1.


----------



## Charly Baltimore (Dec 24, 2012)

I left my 1973 Kool Lemon Schwinn Sport Tourer @ a bike shop in Florida--didn't want to go get it (long story); gave away my *1995 Barracuda A2R*---I STILL miss them both:madman:.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm like some of the others here. I don't regret selling any of my past bikes but I do look back upon them in comparison. 

Each bike I replaced did offer the next step in technology for the most part. Luckily, I've never been in such a bind that I felt forced to sell something that I really wanted to keep.

I did take one step back but with purpose. That was when I replaced a totaled Spesh Epic with an SJ HT. I did that to get back into to it. I wanted a bike that was very light and super efficient. I was very weak, so I needed those features to get me back up to the top of the steep hills and mountains where I live.

I have owned 6 mountain bikes since 1999. The first 4 were purchased brand new. The last 2 have been used with the intention to build as custom.

The model years of my purchases are: 1999, 2001, 2004, 2009, 2010, 2009. I've had Diamondback, Specialized, and Pivot.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

Short answer - My 2010 Hardrock Disc

Long answer below:

I purchased my first mountain bike in November of 2010, but didn't really ride much until my buddy (who talked me into buying my first bike) finally held up his end of the deal and bought his bike. I rode weekly through the first 3 months, and I bought my current bike then.

My first bike was nothing special, but a good bike for getting me into the sport. It was a 2010 Hardrock Disc. I sold it this summer because I knew I wouldn't go back to it.

Then just a few months ago, I found out that my wife's younger half-brother had been discharged from the Marine's last year. His position (job, duty, what ever they call it) had been done away with, and even though he had been a Marine for 7 or 8 years and planned a career out of it, he found himself back in the civilian world. After being unable to find steady work for a year, he found himself facing foreclosure, his wife ran out on him, and now he is back in town, living with my sister-in-law until he can get back on his feet. He really is a good kid (around 30, while I am 48) and he doesn't let this stuff bother him. He now has a job working with an armored car company, and is working his way back.

My normal riding partner finds more reasons to not ride than you could ever imagine. He may make 2 trips a month out of the 10 or 15 that I try and make. If I had not sold my Hardrock, at least I could get my Brother-in-law out on the trails. He is interested, but we really just don't have the money right now to find him a bike. Maybe in a few months...

It really is a shame that someone can serve 3 tours in combat, and then be dumped unexpectedly. There were 3 men in his unit doing his assignment, and they kept the one with the least tenure, and canned the other 2. But that is another topic, and not one for a Mountain Bike Forum.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm a guy that transfers parts from frame to frame, so not so much bikes that are regretted, but frames. That being said ...

Mountain Cycles San Andreas - missed only for sentimental reasons. Not a practical fit for my physical proportions. Would make a nice wall ornament along with my old KS ProFlex 3000 - something to keep it company. hahaha

KHS Flagstaff - that would be nice to pull off the wall and build up every now and then just to enjoy the 29er FS feel

Kona Unit and Surly Karate Monkey - taught me that steel IS real. As with the Flagstaff, either would be nice to pull off the wall and build up for *however many rides*.


I guess what i'm realizing (thanks shekky!) is that my riding desires go through cycles (sorry, pun not intended) and as I change and grow so do these desires.

Hmmmm, sounds like it's time to buy more wall hooks!    :thumbsup: 

Oh, and headsets!


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

My 08 stumpy. Rode a lot of sweet single track with that thing. Sold it to build up a xc race bike.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive been the death blow of every mtb ive owned, so no regret about selling any =P. I have quite the collection of broken frames.

I DO wish i had my old Redline PL20 bmx bike. Stolen from HS bike rack 26 years ago =(.


Now... if this was a thread about regretting selling musical equipment id have quite a few entries.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

90's Diamondback Axis Pro....stupid , stupid stupid........


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Cannondale Prophet. I made money on the sale of the bike, but now I'm looking for a 650B 140-160mm full suspension bike and I had a pretty good option back then.

Flexy bike though...


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Someone let me know when the "what bike do you regret buying" thread gets going so I can participate.


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

I certainly have a few regrets...

My baby blue 5.5 with XO









The full Dura Ace ti/carbon swiftness









I'm still a firm believer in the "Steel is real" ethos. Full Record to boot.









I don't really miss the entire bike, but the original steel Syncros cranks and Pace fork I miss a lot!









And finally the Maverick. Not the best bike in the tight stuff, but it was an awesome bike for all day epics.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

I have two regret losses of bikes. First being my 1998 Stumpjumper which i gave to my brother in law after getting a new full suspension bike in 06. The second was when I came on hard times... I sold my IF Crown Jewel road bike. I have gotten another roaqd bike since but its was not the same so i quickly got rid of it. God i miss that bike... at least I have visitation rights with my stumpy. I have recently started considering a new HT stumpy purchase.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

I miss a few of my old bikes, not all mountain bikes.

S&M War Pig
Bianchi B.A.S.S (Really Miss)
ProFlex 646 (just a fun reliable bike)
General Bicycles Fred Blood edition

Those are my biggest regrets, and would love to have them back...


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

2003 Santa Cruz Heckler.

Frame was one size too small, BUT it was the bike I had most fun with. Incredibly versatile. Rode it all over Europe.

Had to sell it to pay University fees. (had another bike at the same time though)
Now I have a good paying job (thanks to those fees) and saving up for a new ride.

I am thinking of building a Blur TRC or a Tallboy LTC - hoping it would give me as much fun.


----------



## P.Stefanelli (Jan 13, 2013)

I remember reading this thread a while back. Since I have been looking for something other than a memory of my first bike. I had the frame up until a few years ago. Moved. Mis-placed idk.. gone.. Not a MTB but the one I consider it "the one that got away" so-to-speak. Sorry, pic of a pic no scanner.










Im thinking this was bought around 1992-94 ish.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

2001 rockhopper.  It wasn't a great bike, but I sold it for $125.  I'd love it now as a beater to go to the shops and leave chained up, or convert to ss to give that a try.
Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Board Express


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I do miss my 06 Specialized Hardrock that I sold years back...was a great bike. A few year ago, I briefly put my 06 Yeti AS-X up for sale but then took it down after deciding to keep the bike - I definetly don't regret holding on to her.


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

in 01 I started racing. in 02 I was sponsored by Dean USA with their grassroots team. in 03 I left for basic. I sold that bike right before I left. I still think about that bike all the time. It was great full XT, sid fork and a Ti frame, fit me like a glove. If I never sold that bike, I wouldnt have gotten out of the sport for almost 9 years.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

With almost zero exceptions, every single one of them. It's a curse, or something like that.


----------



## lot8con8 (Jul 5, 2004)

My first ever road bike that I got when I turned 13. Covered allot of country miles on that bike until I got my drivers licence. Took it off to College with me and then sold it as a starving student.


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeti ultimate


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

A 1995 Mongoose Amplifier with an Amp fork, XTR components and syncros wheels. All with awful blue anodized parts. Loved that thing. Still looking for one to buy.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

1994 Kona Ti Hei Hei. 

I sold the frame and forks when I upgraded to a XC full suspension bike in 1997.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> A 1995 Mongoose Amplifier with an Amp fork, XTR components and syncros wheels. All with awful blue anodized parts. Loved that thing. Still looking for one to buy.


Thought I saw one on eBay today.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Wait...what?! Size?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

NVM. Found it. The guy is scalping it. Pretty delusional. That said, I'd still be interested if it was bigger.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Always regretted selling my Voodoo Hoodoo, (1999 aluminium frame). First really decent hardtail I ever got. Actually sold it to my brother, and it only recently died from a cracked headtube. At least it had a good life.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

2008 Kona Kula Deluxe. Scandium frame and with a paint job that was complimented by many. A rocket up hills and light as a feather (22 lbs). Sold it to a good home, but baby, if you see this "I miss you" LOL.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Subscribed! I love this thread...being a vintage fan. Lots more Cannondales than I would have guessed. What a great eclectic mix of bikes though. I had a fillet brazed Steve Potts that I miss but that's about the only one. Luckily the guy who bought it from me made it way more prettier than when I had it.



Silentfoe said:


> A 1995 Mongoose Amplifier with an Amp fork, XTR components and syncros wheels. All with awful blue anodized parts. Loved that thing. Still looking for one to buy.


I loved those Ringle parts! What size are you looking for? I see them every now and then.



Cline said:


> Yeti ultimate


I feel for you!



Fred Smedley said:


> 90's Diamondback Axis Pro....stupid , stupid stupid........


I didn't know that. Are you gonna try to find another?



53119 said:


> '92 Yeti FRO
> '95 Slingshot (miss that leaf spring!)


I feel for you too. I love my FRO. 



tg said:


> Wish I had this one still. Raced and rode this bike for 7 or 8 years until I got the full squish bug.


Wow. Serotta built?



Bigfoot said:


> I didn't sell it, I bent it during a cyclocross race and always regretted it. Somewhere in one of those shoe boxes in the closet is a couple of photos of my Mongoose, _sigh_. I LOVED the way that bike rode. Maybe some day I'll find another.


Some more have come out of the woodwork. I think somebody is bringing one to Keyesville if you ever go. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-john-tomac-picture-thread-7246.html



rideit said:


> Original red and chrome Nishiki Alien
> 3 different Klein Adroits, one gator fade, two my own custom two color fades.
> One custom color Attitude.
> That's it.


Ooof. Those have become big money bikes.



crit_boy said:


> 1996 Klein Attitude
> Full XTR except crank, Race face cranks - 2x8 no granny gear (just called it "no little ring in the front" back then); Integral BB and headset; Thompson Elite seat post; Selle Italia Flite Ti saddle; Time ATAC carbon pedals; wheels built by me - XTR hubs, DT spokes, Mavic rims (don't remember model); 20.5 lbs.


M231 rims? Great bike!

Sorry for the massive quoting but I got totally excited.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a 2004 or 2005 specialized P2 that was a true franken-bike with all kinds of mix-matched parts, but everything worked on it real well and it lasted a long time, and it was single speed with a pretty low gear and i put a long seat post on it so it worked for riding trails as well as dirt jumps+skate park. I 'upgraded' to a modern steel framed dirt jumper but haven't gotten to like it as much.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I buy and sell a lot of bikes (well, mostly frames), and in general I don't miss any of them. However, I just bought a Gunnar Ruffian off ebay to replace a Rockhound from a few years back, so I guess I missed that one.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

I've never had any inanimate object that was better than a newer version, so I've never regretted selling anything whatsoever. Right now I totally love my new bike. It's new. It's clean. It works perfectly. It's so smoooooth and solid.

But in a few years when it's old and newer better bikes are out, I'll be jumping ship again.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Remember this SIMPLE RULE:

"If you have to SELL a beloved bike, just to finance the next one...there will ALWAYS be regrets involved."


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not a sentimental person, rather usually the one to get rid of everything. But I do miss my '97 Diamondback Sorrento because of all of the time I spent with that bike and all of the rides I went on with my grandpa. Those rides are some of the best memories I have as a kid. I have his old bike in my garage and really wish I had mine to sit there next to it.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

About five years ago I almost sold my 91 Trek 830. It sat in my garage for years collecting dust because the rear shifter was busted. Two years ago I converted into a ss. Best 30 bucks I spent on mt biking. I now have a 29er ss but still use the Trek 830 to pull my five year old along the trails and spin on the trainer. 

Came across a similar thread years ago about people regretting selling their first mt bike. So glad I did not. I do miss my baby blue Huffy with banana seat but I busted the frame landing a jump.


----------



## John Lazzara (Feb 21, 2013)

I had a Redline BMX in the 80's that I wish I still had!

My custom Giant XTC was stolen last year - I still miss her. 
Sid Race forks
Fulcrum Wheels
Sram carbon shifters and derailleurs
Schwalbe tyres
DX pedals (miss them the most!)

very sad.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't regret selling it but I regret leaving my Trek Sawyer in Greece (my mother lives there). I thought I would go back so I decided to leave the bike there. Actually, it may be a while before I get there again. 

It will cost about 500 bucks to have Delta fly it back. Maybe I can get my mom's driver to take it to the Airport and drop it off.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Not a mountain bike but I sold a Quintana Roo Kilo triathlon bike with full LX components for about 1/3 of what I paid for it. I didn't need the money but had stopped racing tri's and riding altogether and it seemed like a waste to have that bike sitting in my garage.

The bike was gorgeous. It was so purposefully designed that it sucked for anything other than going fast in a straight line on the aerobars but that was where the beauty was. I still miss it even though I have no desire to climb aboard a tri-geometry road bike again.


----------



## bonze73 (May 7, 2012)

Same here...:madman: Shoulda never sold my 89 master..


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

My Karate Monkey


----------



## mantispf2000 (Jun 29, 2004)

Regret selling-- my '92 or '93 Rocky Mountain Thin Air. Thing was my first race-ready/lightweight bike. Actually, started with frame and went custom from there. Anyone remember the original Pulstar hubs??? About 23.5lbs when done.

Regret having stolen-- my '93/'94 Mantis ProFloater. I was using it as my commuter to work (dumb me), and it was stolen while locked up in front of our security-manned employee entrance. I just hope the maggot that stole it grabbed a handful of right brake, which I had reversed to stop the front wheel. Oh, the satisfaction I'd get if I knew the outcome.

Bike I'll never regret having-- my '99 Cannondale CAAD3 frame/Fatty fork. Won it on my daughter's first bday in a race raffle, built it up nicely, got a bike seat for her, and took her on too few rides. Why too few? Well, she was called back to Heaven in '03, and I still have it and ride it, now limited to road training. Oh, I used it for some 24hr events, N*'s series, and a few other events. The sentimental meaning of it means it will be in my possession until I'm with her again.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

mantispf2000 said:


> Regret having stolen-- my '93/'94 Mantis ProFloater. I was using it as my commuter to work (dumb me), and it was stolen while locked up in front of our security-manned employee entrance. I just hope the maggot that stole it grabbed a handful of right brake, which I had reversed to stop the front wheel. Oh, the satisfaction I'd get if I knew the outcome.


Yeah, Cunningham should have never sold Mantis, for the lure of a six-figure income at MBA....


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

even though I have moved on to 29ers I do miss my 2006 Santa Cruz Heckler


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Never have had to sell a bike before. Always rode it until the frame broke. However, I will be heavily touched by sequestration if it hits and am looking at all options. 

How far can you go on peanut butter, cheez whiz, and crackers?


----------



## bourns74 (May 17, 2013)

Proflex 755 World Cup Edition
1997 Spooky Cycles Darkside


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a Ventana La Bruja with one of the original hand made Marzocchi Super T forks up front, much nicer than the later production models. I got hit by a car commuting to work and when I recovered from surgery, I decided to sell the Bruja and get a light weight, shorter travel bike.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

My motto is: Bikes are for buying, not selling. Just like guns.
I have never sold a bike. I have given some old bikes away to friends or to my kids, but never sold one.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

My needs change often - so I give it much thought, before deciding what to keep and what to sell. Mostly, it is parts that get sold on eBay, that I no longer need. Good thing there is always a ready, newbie market wanting to "upgrade" to my stuff.

I was a 26er holdout for many years, refusing to go on the 29er bandwagon.....that is, until I test-rode one. That was all it took!

Bike I regret selling? This 18-pound XC rocket:


I recently replaced it with this 20-pound urban assault ride:


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Regret selling a first year production Voodoo Bantu I custom ordered, my first bike shop bike EVER! I fire sale priced it to buy my new puppy a fence panel kennel and doghouse so he could be outside while I was at work all day(heart in the right place anyways) since I was a single lady that didn't live around family to let him out and give him shelter if things turned south.
I babied that thing until I went on a ride with a more "knowledgable buddy" on a mud trail ride and he washed my decals off accidentially with a power car wash wand. The shop I bought it at knew how much I loved that bike, so they hand painted new lettering on it(awwww!) I had it for 2 years or so until I sold it, so I did enjoy the ride while she was mine. I almost bought a replacement one of ebay a few years back but knew it wouldn't be the same and let it go to a higher bidder. What is done is done.

I don't regret any other bikes though and I have sold & bought quite a few. Hubby requests I stay at 3 bikes, and I might have fudged a bit since bike 4 is actually a unicycle and not a bike(details...details...) I think the only one I couldn't possibly sell and NOT regret would be my Conundrum muni. Too fun, too many memories learning to ride(and fall!), and making onlookers smile. Yup, that one ain't ever leaving my stable. Ever.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

'11 Foes Hydro...I'm an idiot.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

slimphatty said:


> '11 Foes Hydro...I'm an idiot.


Ohh...that one MUST hurt!


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

I sold a Titus RX29er last week and I already regret it. But the dude was stoked and I have a new hard tail so it's all good. Here's one that I DON'T regret selling .... Because I never sold it. 1999 Bianchi Campione d'Italia; 2x8 gears and all stock right down to the bottle cages. 24 pounds of Italian steel. I still ride the hell out of this bike. Ima' ride it tomorrow!


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

My Karate Monkey, the bike that showed me how good a 29er could be.

Happy trails...

squish


----------



## zdfg (Sep 15, 2004)

2006 Santa Cruz Nomad with many many excellent upgrades.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Spec7 said:


> An '02 Trek Fuel 90; X.O shifters & rr derailleur, XT front derailleur, XT crankset, XT 11-34 cassette, Marzocchi X-Fly 100, Titec HellbentXC bars w/ RaceFace stem, CK headset, Thomson seatpost, Hayes HFX-9 brakes that worked perfectly, Mavic rims rolling on some Hope XC hubs. Something like 23.97 lbs and I was fast on that bike.
> 
> Yep, I miss it.


Ironic that i saw this post-i don't have the funds to buy a bike whenever i want (well, have the funds but i'd rather pay the mortgage early) so i was riding an '03 Trek Fuel 80 up until a month ago, it was all stock except i broke the RockShox Pilot fork so had to replace it with a RockShox XC32TK, and of course different tires. It's got the Fox Float rear shock and all. Anyway, i was gonna try to sell it for a couple hundred because it would be a great beginner bike but at the last second i decided to keep it just for the heck of it. I live in a townhome like condo so not a lot of storage space but i have a huge attic so i just stuck it up there. My wife was like "really"?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

No regrets. I'm a bike collector. Been riding a couple years now and up to 3 bikes. 2 mountain and 1 road. I plan to add a newer road bike to the stable. Keeping the current one on the trainer year round! 

I just don't see the point in selling bikes, at least not at this early stage in the collecting process.


----------



## MyCol (Oct 3, 2012)

My 05 Slayer!!!


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

My 08 yeti 575 I built from the ground up ad my Psycleworks wild hare

















Man those were sweet bikes


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Not a mountain bike, but a road bike. I regret getting rid of my old Trek 2300 after my (now 7-year-old) daughter was born. It would have been an '01 or '02 model, all Ultegra. I didn't really need the money either, I just didn't have time for it and it seemed a shame to let it sit gathering dust. Now I'm looking to get back into road riding again. If I kept it, I wouldn't be shopping around for a new bike now.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

My 16" 1997 GT Zaskar set up for duel slalom...super fun rig. Did sell it to fund my 1997 LTS DH which I still have.


----------



## vipers356 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm in the process of selling my 1998 Specialized S-Works M2 team edition. It's up in the classifieds right now. Already regretting it.

If anyone's curious as to what this beast looks like, check it out here:

Specialized S Works M2 Mountain Bike '98 Team | extra components | rare vintage - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Independent Fabrication full custom steel Deluxe.

Only I haven't really sold it yet. It just keeps coming when I think of reducing the fleet but I know if I do sell it someday, I will regret it forever. Now I'm planning on turning it into a single speed because a 23 lbs. hardtail is just the thing to ride on the flat trails near our island in the western Atlantic. Life not being perfect, by the time I have the time and space to turn it into a SS, we will have moved into our new place in the land of rocks and roots where my geared FS bike works so much better.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Rev...
If it's a medium frame...I could be your Huckleberry. One of my bucket list bikes.

Haven't sold any I regret...But, I gave some neighbor kids my OG SE OM Flyer 26" BMX Cruzer back in the late 80s. I"d just gotten my first Stumpjumper, didn't see why I'd need two bikes (D'OH!), and these kids didn't have jack. Maybe Karma smiled on me at some point, or maybe it's waiting to. The smiles and utter disbelief on the kid's faces was priceless...I don't regret that part


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

23.5" tt, standard NORBA geometry so, yes, that would make it a medium but I couldn't part with it. My youngest son lives in the city and would love to get hold of it too but the SS idea sounds most reasonable.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

SS is definitely the way I would take it.


----------



## YamaLink (Jun 23, 2010)

Regret selling the Ibis Silk Ti. At that time in life the bike didn't get used much, heck, no bike was used much due to travel/work.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Gone. She did everything well...


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I regret selling my 95 Zaskar. Was my DS bike. Had the red Shimano DX brakes.....super fun bike.

I also regret selling a box of old 90's parts a while back. My old Ringle red stem, Nite Rider light kit and a bunch of other stuff...all for like $70  Makes me sick to think about it.

I'm not selling anything else


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Sell some skateboards and buy it all back. haha


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

MMS said:


> Sell some skateboards and buy it all back. haha


I think my wife would rather I bought more decks than bikes....take up less room


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hard to decide. This was probably my favorite aluminum bike







And this one my fav steel.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

My first real MTB : 2003 GT Agrressor !
I had some nice upgrades on that then sold it to a guy I worked with a few years ago .. Maybe I should buy it back !!


----------

